# Bacon Wrapped Venison Roasts



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2019)

Brined a couple of venison sirloin roasts and wrapped them in bacon, trussed them up and they're headed for the smoker.
275°-300° over Hickory till an IT of 140°.




















Plus some Cook's snacks going on the grill,
Sweet Italian sausages wrapped in bacon with a green onion.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh Yeah!! I watching this!!!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 29, 2019)

all in here, give 'em hell john!!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 29, 2019)

It's going to be a good day tater.... (just think Ron White, and his dog sluggo)

Like!

John


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks guys, dinner in a few hours.

It feels like a bit of Hell down here today.
Temp hit 94° with a 103° heat index.
Like a steam bath out there.

The sausages are yum, yum, yummy!
Accompanied by half a smoked Apple Dumpling... Oh yeah!


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 29, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks guys, dinner in a few hours.
> 
> It feels like a bit of Hell down here today.
> Temp hit 94° with a 103° heat index.
> ...


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 29, 2019)

Wow! Awesome looking stuff. Yeah, I been sweating here as well. Fall has arrived. My ass it has!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2019)

Dinner is served.



















Lets Eat!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 29, 2019)

I'll take a couple of those sausages John, and my wife who loves venison will take a few slices of the roast. I never developed a taste for venison...ummm

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Wow! Awesome looking stuff. Yeah, I been sweating here as well. Fall has arrived. My ass it has!!





gmc2003 said:


> I'll take a couple of those sausages John, and my wife who loves venison will take a few slices of the roast. I never developed a taste for venison...ummm
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris and Hawg.

Chris, plenty left of the venison, tell'er to come get a plate.

Guys, the sausages were good, the green onion was a nice touch, really added a nice depth of flavor.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 30, 2019)

I have never tried venison but this could change that...nice looking cook Chile!

LIKE!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2019)

That is a delicious looking meal for sure!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 30, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I have never tried venison but this could change that...nice looking cook Chile!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks John.
venison is tasty-n-tender when done right. 
Go knock down one of them big Desert Muley's and give it a try.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 30, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> That is a delicious looking meal for sure!
> Al


OMG'osh it's Al!
Hi Al, and thank you.
Hope you and the Missus are doing well.

Man I was beginning to wonder if I inadvertently pee'd in your Cheerios?
Been so long since you stopped by one of my threads.
Nice to see ya.


----------



## xray (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks good John! My father in law wanted me to smoke a venison roast for him. He supplies the meat, so I’ll have to give it a shot.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 30, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks good John! My father in law wanted me to smoke a venison roast for him. He supplies the meat, so I’ll have to give it a shot.


Thanks Joe.
I let the IT on these go over while talking to my FiL, they were 144° and 146°.... Oops, but still very tender/juicy from the brine.

See my Banging Brined venison roasts recipe for the brine I use.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 30, 2019)

Those roasts look awesome Chili, I wish my wife was more of a fan of venison roasts, steaks, etc., Cause I love it.
Like...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 30, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Those roasts look awesome Chili, I wish my wife was more of a fan of venison roasts, steaks, etc., Cause I love it.
> Like...


Appreciate it, thanks.
I can get everyone but my Baby Girl (11yrs) to eat most any wild or farm raised game meats.
My daughter is strictly Ol'MacDonald farm animals for food.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> OMG'osh it's Al!
> Hi Al, and thank you.
> Hope you and the Missus are doing well.
> 
> ...



I have been really busy lately & haven't been on here very much. I try to get on everyday & post a few comments, but I do miss a lot of good threads & yours are always good!
Al


----------

